# How much EPA is needed to treat depression?



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

What has been a sufficient amount in your experience, for dysthymia? Thank you in advance.


----------



## soto (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Rufus - there have been a number of large scale fish oil studies using both DHA and EPA and the results are very inconclusive. I'm not saying it doesn't work, perhaps there is a pharmacogenetic factor involved, but the research doesn't really add up. It appears that people from cultures with a large fish intake have lower incidences of depression, probably due to an increase in Brain-Derived Neurotrophic Factor (BDNF) production - but this hasn't been reproduced in clinical trials (which however a fraught with difficulties, such as controlling for differences in people's diets before they start using the supplement).

I would recommend Hypericum (St. John's Wort) or a good source of Inositol in large doses.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Rufus said:


> What has been a sufficient amount in your experience, for dysthymia? Thank you in advance.


Have you checked your thyroid ?


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

1000-1500mg/daily of good quality EPA will make you fairly wired, I don't know that it does much for depression.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

robertz said:


> Have you checked your thyroid ?


Word!

Depression is more caused by thyroid dysfunction than getting enough epa-s or dha-s. I also used fish oil for the same reason but they did not seem to help much. The problem is definitely with your thyroid, low potassium or some other vitamin deficiency. But more likely it's thyroid or low potassium. Try cutting out from salt for some time and see if it helps. I am not against salt but low potassium ( they are antagonists) can cause depression and irritability. I am using potassium chloride ( potassium salt) for this as I think I have chronic potassium def.


----------

